# ezjail-admin update -u issue



## Slable (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi everybody,


I'm having an issue with ezjail on a FreeBSD server I have. We want to update the system and the jails to FreeBSD 10.1, but we can't because when we run `ezjail-admin update -u` we get the following output:

```
root@host:/usr/jails/newjail/usr # ezjail-admin update -u
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be added as part of updating to 10.0-RELEASE-p15:
/usr/src/contrib/tzdata/zone1970.tab

WARNING: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p9 is approaching its End-of-Life date.
It is strongly recommended that you upgrade to a newer
release within the next 1 month.
Installing updates...install: /usr/jails/basejail//usr/src/contrib/tzdata/zone1970.tab: No such file or directory
done.
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be added as part of updating to 10.0-RELEASE-p15:
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Antarctica/Troll
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Chita
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Srednekolymsk
/usr/src/contrib/tzdata/zone1970.tab
Installing updates...install: /usr/jails/newjail//usr/share/zoneinfo/Antarctica/Troll: No such file or directory
install: /usr/jails/newjail//usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Chita: No such file or directory
install: /usr/jails/newjail//usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Srednekolymsk: No such file or directory
install: /usr/jails/newjail//usr/src/contrib/tzdata/zone1970.tab: No such file or directory
done.
root@host:/usr/jails/newjail/usr #
```
It's saying "no such file or directory" even though the directory structure is there in /newjail. It's also adding an extra / between newjail and usr. Not entirely sure if that matters though. I've already archived our jail(s) and re-installed ezjail so I’m not entirely sure what the deal is. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## derekschrock (Jan 6, 2015)

I think it's the same issue https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ezjail-admin-update-u-lib32-errors.49672/#post-277673

Harmless errors since it's trying to install the update to the newjail template.  The update should be fully installed the basejail directory that all the ezjail jails share.  I think it's bug with ezjail or at least it could be fixed.  Haven't had time to poke the developer to see what they think.


----------



## Slable (Jan 7, 2015)

Okay, I see. Thank you. I'll play around with the mountpoints to see if I can make the error go away. I had a feeling it may have been a bug with ezjail since another admin I know is having the same issue. Do you know if the developer is aware of this bug?


----------



## derekschrock (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't know if the ezjail developer knows of the bug.  I too have see the same issue since I've been using ezjail (~3 years).  I didn't dig in to it until I read this forum post because I was on vacation.  Maybe this week I'll send the developer or file a PR.

I wouldn't create any null mounts to change the way ezjail works.  I was just using that as an example showing why it shows those errors.  You can just ignore (or so I think) those errors.


----------



## Slable (Jan 7, 2015)

Okay, fantastic. I'll just ignore it for now since it seems to be a harmless issue and I know I'm not the only person experiencing it. Thank you so much for your help Derek!


----------

